# Weird trout fillets



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I see worms a lot, but never seen this before. The fish had a big white mass in the meat. Not sure what it was. Any ideas?


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

trout with some back fat?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like fat. May be a tumor. Cut it out and eat the fish.


----------



## TroutChasin' (Sep 28, 2011)

I cleaned one last Friday that was somewhat like that. The white "mass" wasn't as large but wasn't the same as the usual worms. He ate just fine Tuesday night so I wouldn't worry much!


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

its a tumor. Cut around it and fry it


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

PCBs


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jean Scurtu!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Cut it out, fry it, trout cracklings... mmm mmm mmm


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like a fat deposit. The rest of the filet looks fine


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would not eat that fish. To much bad stuff in the waters today. Remember DO NOT EVER FRY fish that are caught in the bay or any other inland body of water connected to the bay! Do not eat the skin and especially DO NOT feed these fish to children or women of child bearing age! The PCB and Dioxin levels are off the chart in the bay area!!! I know we all love to fish and love to eat fish but since the bay can not speak for it's self and we have let commerce pollute our precious bay so badly it is at a state of no return. If this post makes you mad then go talk to your elected officials and complain to them about how bad our water is. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> I would not eat that fish. To much bad stuff in the waters today. Remember DO NOT EVER FRY fish that are caught in the bay or any other inland body of water connected to the bay! Do not eat the skin and especially DO NOT feed these fish to children or women of child bearing age! The PCB and Dioxin levels are off the chart in the bay area!!! I know we all love to fish and love to eat fish but since the bay can not speak for it's self and we have let commerce pollute our precious bay so badly it is at a state of no return. If this post makes you mad then go talk to your elected officials and complain to them about how bad our water is. I'm just the messenger.


I will remember that you are ill advised. Why was the PCB ban lifted on the majority of Galveston Bay up to the Fred Hartman Bridge? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Most 28" plus trout like that one I fillet and fry up have them. I've cleaned to many to count and they eat just fine.:biggrin:


----------



## CopeKB (Jul 2, 2012)

MRC311 said:


> I would not eat that fish. To much bad stuff in the waters today. Remember DO NOT EVER FRY fish that are caught in the bay or any other inland body of water connected to the bay! Do not eat the skin and especially DO NOT feed these fish to children or women of child bearing age! The PCB and Dioxin levels are off the chart in the bay area!!! I know we all love to fish and love to eat fish but since the bay can not speak for it's self and we have let commerce pollute our precious bay so badly it is at a state of no return. If this post makes you mad then go talk to your elected officials and complain to them about how bad our water is. I'm just the messenger.


 Interesting


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Cool


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> I will remember that you are ill advised. Why was the PCB ban lifted on the majority of Galveston Bay up to the Fred Hartman Bridge? Welcome to the forum.


My wife is a PHD Scientist who studies the ENTIRE Bay system here. I think I am a little better informed than John Q Public or.... Zeitgeist. I bet you smoke or dip so it might not matter to you. But the most people don't want their kids to have birth defects or put their families through years of suffering because they are taking care of someone with cancer.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

sotexhookset said:


> Most 28" plus trout like that one I fillet and fry up have them. I've cleaned to many to count and they eat just fine.:biggrin:


It is not that they eat bad buddy. It is that you don't want to lock in the fat in the meat. That is where all the really bad stuff is stored in fish. You want to grill these fish or cook in a pan where you can drain the drippings away from the meat. Also never eat the skin. This is really hard for me because I am a gourmet chef and I love the fatty stuff and crispy skin. We have let the water get so bad so other people can turn a buck.

Also the salinity levels are way too high. Not enough fresh water is reaching the bay. Notice the sea grass is all dead and should already be growing? Too much salt. That ='s no food for fish. This year will not see a large affect but the next few years.... It is gonna get worse.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Just cut that part off, fry it, grill it, or bake it..all good man


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Jean Scurtu!


Ha!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

MRC311 said:


> It is not that they eat bad buddy. It is that you don't want to lock in the fat in the meat. That is where all the really bad stuff is stored in fish. You want to grill these fish or cook in a pan where you can drain the drippings away from the meat. Also never eat the skin. This is really hard for me because I am a gourmet chef and I love the fatty stuff and crispy skin. We have let the water get so bad so other people can turn a buck.
> 
> Also the salinity levels are way too high. Not enough fresh water is reaching the bay. Notice the sea grass is all dead and should already be growing? Too much salt. That ='s no food for fish. This year will not see a large affect but the next few years.... It is gonna get worse.


So I guess that flounder you've got strung in your picture album is for a mount?


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

willydavenport said:


> So I guess that flounder you've got strung in your picture album is for a mount?


Nope came out of Lake Anahuac. Safe to eat those. And was grilled.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hmmm...*

I'm gonna guess scar tissue from an earlier episode...have cleaned a few trout before with hordes of worms...hard to say w/o sticking my finger in it and feeling it...like the rest, cut it out and fry it crispy...Bon appetite'


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Most 28" plus trout like that one I fillet and fry up have them. I've cleaned to many to count and they eat just fine.:biggrin:


Haha! Most 28" + trout..pshh. must be nice..lol


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like the hepatitis c on tommy lee a few years back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Chip dip


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

MRC311 said:


> I would not eat that fish. To much bad stuff in the waters today. Remember DO NOT EVER FRY fish that are caught in the bay or any other inland body of water connected to the bay! Do not eat the skin and especially DO NOT feed these fish to children or women of child bearing age! The PCB and Dioxin levels are off the chart in the bay area!!! I know we all love to fish and love to eat fish but since the bay can not speak for it's self and we have let commerce pollute our precious bay so badly it is at a state of no return. If this post makes you mad then go talk to your elected officials and complain to them about how bad our water is. I'm just the messenger.


Any proof of this? Where does this apply? galveston? Sabine?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

SouthernFlounder. Here it is.

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/seafood/survey.shtm#advisory

Look in the 12th block down for info and maps.

and you can go to Glavbay.org for more info


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to admit, those advisorys are a little scary.. mostly because I know it will only get worse..


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Trout was in shallow water during the freeze and just has a little "reef burn", cut around and eat.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> SouthernFlounder. Here it is.
> 
> http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/seafood/survey.shtm#advisory
> 
> ...





robolivar said:


> I have to admit, those advisorys are a little scary.. mostly because I know it will only get worse..


Have you guys even taken the time and actually looked at the data? Advisory 50 was an update to the existing restrictions for spotted seatrout. It essentially relaxed the guidlines for the entire bay. Prior to this notice if you caught a trout at the dike or West bay etc. you were advised not to eat it. That has changed.

Hence, things have actually improved.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

MRC311 said:


> It is not that they eat bad buddy. It is that you don't want to lock in the fat in the meat. That is where all the really bad stuff is stored in fish. You want to grill these fish or cook in a pan where you can drain the drippings away from the meat. Also never eat the skin. This is really hard for me because I am a gourmet chef and I love the fatty stuff and crispy skin. We have let the water get so bad so other people can turn a buck.
> 
> Also the salinity levels are way too high. Not enough fresh water is reaching the bay. Notice the sea grass is all dead and should already be growing? Too much salt. That ='s no food for fish. This year will not see a large affect but the next few years.... It is gonna get worse.


Is that you Al?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

From what I see, those maps basically state that I should not eat any species of catfish from Galveston bay. Seems doable to me.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

rugger said:


> From what I see, those maps basically state that I should not eat any species of catfish from Galveston bay. Seems doable to me.


Bingo!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Have you guys even taken the time and actually looked at the data? Advisory 50 was an update to the existing restrictions for spotted seatrout. It essentially relaxed the guidlines for the entire bay. Prior to this notice if you caught a trout at the dike or West bay etc. you were advised not to eat it. That has changed.
> 
> Hence, things have actually improved.


actually I did. I just wasnt aware of the previous guidelines to compare. 
Hey, I will still eat my catch...no questions about that. I guess for me, seeing that is just a reminder to keep up with the advisorys.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

robolivar said:


> actually I did. I just wasnt aware of the previous guidelines to compare.
> Hey, I will still eat my catch...no questions about that. I guess for me, seeing that is just a reminder to keep up with the advisorys.


Just don't cast across the imaginary line and keep a trout North of Red Bluff point, LOL!


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Sylvan Beach Advisory*

From Sylvan Beach Boat Ramp.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Neck cramp! Dated, costs to much to change every sign.


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank You Zeitgeist.


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Saltwater Consumption Advisories*

*Update March 28, 2014*: The Texas Department of State Health Services has issued a Fish and Shellfish Consumption Advisory for the Texas City Y oil spill. This advisory recommends that people not consume fish, shrimp or crabs from areas where oil is present. Visit the TDSHS website for details and a map of the advisory area.
TDSHS recommends limiting consumption of certain fish in these areas as indicated below. For area maps and details on these advisories, see the TDSHS Listing of Waterbodies with Advisories.
*Louisiana Border*

Questions & Answers
*Sabine Lake *and contiguous Texas waters in *Jefferson* and *Orange* counties
Chemical of Concernolychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

For gafftopsail catfish, adults should limit consumption to no more than three 8-ounce meals per month.
Children under 12 and women who are pregnant, nursing or may become pregnant should limit consumption to no more than one 4-ounce meal per month
*Houston/Galveston Area*

Questions & Answers
*Clear Creek *in* Brazoria, Fort Bend, Galveston *and* Harris *counties
Chemical of Concernolychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

Persons should not consume any species of fish from these waters.
*Houston Ship Channel* and all contiguous waters north of the Fred Hartman Bridge, State Highway 146 including the San Jacinto River below the Lake Houston dam
Chemicals of Concernioxins, Organochlorine pesticides, Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

For all species of fish and blue crabs, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Women of childbearing age and children under 12 should not consume any fish or blue crabs from this area.
*Upper Galveston Bay *and all contiguous waters north of a line drawn from Red Bluff Point to Five-Mile Cut Marker to Houston Point
Chemicals of Concernioxins and Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

For all species of catfish, spotted seatrout and blue crab, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Children under 12 and women of childbearing age should not consume spotted seatrout, blue crabs or any catfish species from this area.
*Galveston Bay *and all contiguous waters including *Chocolate Bay*,* East Bay*,* Trinity Bay *and* West Bay *
Chemicals of Concernioxins and Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

For all species of catfish, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Children, and women who are nursing, pregnant or who may become pregnant should not consume catfish from these waters


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Have you guys even taken the time and actually looked at the data? Advisory 50 was an update to the existing restrictions for spotted seatrout. It essentially relaxed the guidlines for the entire bay. Prior to this notice if you caught a trout at the dike or West bay etc. you were advised not to eat it. That has changed.
> 
> Hence, things have actually improved.


Things have not improved. Who do you think is the driving force behind lifting restrictions? Political parties and elected officials. Charter captains posed a lawsuit against Galveston about the eating advisories stating the consumption bans were hurting their business. So law makers went and had the acceptable limits raised so the bans would be lifted. This is not rocket science.

If you want to eat them then feel free. But if you do know you are at MAJOR RISK and if you feed them to your family then you can NEVER ***** or complain when your children or grand children have birth defects or your wife has multiple miscarriages or you live healthy and develop cancer later. I'm not telling you all this for my own health or ego. I am concerned about everyone's health and the health of the bay we all love so much. Everyone has a right to know and will usually not check things out for them self but take for granted that the GOVERNMENT has YOUR best interest in mind when they do things.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Now I remember, the oil spill guy


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Fry 'em twice!


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

Every winter people load up on spec's within a mile or so of these pits that are on the NW side of I-10 where it crosses the San Jacinto River.

articles | editorials | archives 
*The Story of the Lost Waste Pits *
_by __Vicki Wolf, Photo by Jim Olive October 2007_









In 2000, Larry Koenig, Texas Commission on Environmental Quality engineer, started investi-gating the source of dioxin polluting the Galveston Bay and Houston Ship Channel. Dioxin in this area had become a mystery because limiting permits and regulating nearby industry for dioxin emissions had not reduced the levels of dioxin that made fish and crab from the area unhealthy to eat. Permit limits in other situations had significantly reduced dioxin levels, according to Koenig, but not in this case. 
â€œAfter the project started, we measured every possible source of dioxin -- we measured sediment, fish and crab tissues,â€ says Koenig, who has worked for TCEQ 20 years and is with the Total Maximum Daily Load (TMDL) Program to monitor water quality. â€œIt wasnâ€™t adding up. There was a huge amount of dioxin, causing limits to be exceeded that wasnâ€™t accounted for.â€ 
In 1990, the Texas Department of State Health Services issued a health advisory warning that: Women who are pregnant, and children younger than 12, should not eat catfish and blue crab caught in the river, Upper Galveston Bay or the Houston Ship Channel because of high dioxin levels. 
Dioxin is an endocrine disrupter - it alters cell growth and development and can have long-term effects on the reproductive system and the immune system. Pregnant women exposed to dioxin risk damage to the fetus and developmental problems for newborns. Dioxin also is known to cause cancer. Dioxins are produced as a by-product of waste incineration, bleaching of pulp and paper, and certain types of chemical manufacturing and processes. 
Koenig, who is a scientist as well as an engineer, and colleagues were puzzled and intrigued by the dioxin mystery. â€œWe were scratching our heads, then one fellow who worked for Texas Parks and Wildlife remembered a conversation he had with someone about sand dredging near the San Jacinto River when someone had mentioned waste pits.â€ Aerial photos clearly showed sub-merged waste pits -- several holes dug in the sand with soil bermed up into levees around them. The EPA report says there were three former disposal pits covering about 3.5 acres. Koenig and scientists working with TCEQ sampled soil in the area to find â€œastonishing levels of dioxinâ€ near where the pit was submerged. 
A series of aerial photos shows that, in 1956, on the west banks of the San Jacinto River, just north of Interstate Highway 10, there was nothing but sand dunes covered in vegetation. In the late â€˜60s, you would see trucks hauling waste and dumping it into pits there. The view changes drastically by the 1970s: When you looked out your window driving over the San Jacinto River, youâ€™d see the waste pits sticking up out of water, and by the 1980s your view from the bridge would be mostly water with no pits in sight. Subsidence -- the sand dunes sinking 8 to 10 feet -- had caused the waste pit to disappear, submerged under the water to quietly poison the river, Galveston Bay and the Houston Ship Channel for decades. 
The waste pits were created by McGinnes Industrial Maintenance Corporation when the com-pany started hauling waste there in the late 1960s. The EPA report describes the waste as sludge hauled from Champion Paper Companyâ€™s paper mill in Pasadena. Dioxin was produced as a by-product of the paper bleaching process. The toxic sludge was dumped into the pits in the sand dunes. No specific permit to dispose of toxic waste was needed in the â€˜60s. â€œIn that era, there was not much regulation,â€ Koenig says. â€œWaste was hauled away somewhere. It was pretty sloppy everywhere.â€ Ironically, Koenig, grew up in Pasadena. â€œI grew up there, and we could smell it,â€ he recalls. 
The ugly truth about the effects of toxic waste began to be glaringly brought to light in the â€˜70s. In one case, toxins being sprayed on an East Texas roadway killed livestock and made people living in the area ill. As a result, in 1976 the U.S. government enacted the Resource Conservation and Recovery Act (RCRA) requiring â€œcradle to graveâ€ bill of lading to track toxic materials from where they are created to the site of disposal. The goals of RECRA are to protect the public from harm caused by waste disposal; to encourage reuse, reduction and recycling; and to clean up spilled or improperly stored wastes. 
In another, more famous case, Lois Gibbs, a housewife living in the Love Canal neighborhood, near Niagara Falls, New York, was researching possible causes of her sonâ€™s illness. She discov-ered the school yard where he played every day was on top of a toxic waste site. More investiga-tion revealed 20,000 tons of hazardous chemicals buried beneath the Love Canal neighborhood. The story made headlines in the New York Times, and Gibbs was interviewed on television shows. In response, President Jimmy Carter ordered payment for 900 families to be relocated from Love Canal and started a superfund to clean up hazardous sites across the country. 
Today, the Superfund program investigates and cleans up the most complex contaminated waste sites in the country. There are about 1,300 sites on the National Priorities List (NPL). These sites are considered some of the nationâ€™s worst toxic waste sites and are eligible for long-term reme-diation. 
The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is now considering placing the San Jacinto River waste pits on the NPL. If it becomes a Superfund site, the EPA can clean up the abandoned waste site and force responsible parties to pay for the clean-up. Thatâ€™s not always easy, accord-ing to Don Mayerson, a Houston lawyer who has represented many people who live near toxic sites. 
â€œThe difficulty in these cases is that the site was in use 35 to 40 years ago,â€ Mayerson says. â€œYou have to try to prove and reconstruct what took place during that time. It is a difficult task.â€ Mayerson adds that if a company has been dissolved for more than three years, they canâ€™t be sued. If the EPA cannot find a responsible party, the site is declared an â€œorphan siteâ€ and the clean-up comes from federal dollars -- taxpayers end up paying for the clean-up. 
â€œIn recent cases, the Supreme Court of Texas has morphed the law and made it increasingly harder to bring a case against a company,â€ Mayerson says. â€œTexas courts favor business and in-dustry 100 percent,â€ he adds. 
Mayerson also notes that the long-term pollution problem now becoming evident with Superfund sites is partly the result of negligence by state officials elected to protect public health. â€œWhat I have found out at some of these Superfund sites that were in operation in the late â€˜60s and early â€˜70s is that the state never required owners to safely close down the sites,â€ he says. â€œThis is a prime example of how the state is not properly functioning to do its job.â€ 
Mayerson strongly suggests that people living near these sites get involved in the system. Much public information is available on the internet. â€œLearn about the site and enter into the discus-sion,â€ Mayerson says. 
People living in the Houston-Galveston area potentially are affected by the toxic waste from these pits. Although a health advisory has been issued warning about the dangers of eating fish from these waters, the EPA reports that people are still consuming fish caught here. For more information on the San Jacinto waste pits, go to www.epa.gov/superfund/sites/npl/newprop.html. 
TCEQâ€™s Larry Koenig says the discovery of toxic waste sites is interesting and rewarding in some ways. â€œItâ€™s a paradox. Itâ€™s good that we found it and frustrating to know that it will take a long time to clean up, and that it happened.â€ The story of dioxin offers insight into the toxic burden we carry today. Dioxin is created acciden-tally as a byproduct of other processes.Koenig says itâ€™s an example of technology and chemistry being a two-edged sword. â€œWe didnâ€™t know it existed until the â€˜70s with agent orange,â€ Koenig says. â€œWe found out that the dioxin in the herbicide was affecting the villagers in Viet Nam. We discovered dioxin long after harm had been done,â€ Koenig adds. â€œIt pays to be careful


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> My wife is a PHD Scientist who studies the ENTIRE Bay system here. I think I am a little better informed than John Q Public or.... Zeitgeist. I bet you smoke or dip so it might not matter to you. But the most people don't want their kids to have birth defects or put their families through years of suffering because they are taking care of someone with cancer.


You are cracking me up! Wrong again as I don't smoke or dip. Is there a correlation that if you eat trout from the bay then you take other risks?

You funny! In the short time you have been on 2Cool we have learned that your wife is a PHD scientist, you are a run producer, you are on a local & nationwide disaster unit.

Why do you feel the need to pound your chest?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Geez, most of you guys ate a lot worse things in college than a speckled trout! I've heard since I was a kid that eating fish from Galveston Bay can be bad for us, and since that point I've had a steady diet of fried, grilled, smoked, and however else we could cook em fish from Galveston. I think its just like anything else we eat, if you eat too much of it then it can probably be bad for you. I also eat Pillsbury Choc Chip cookies every night, and I imagine that's not that great for me either, but Im looking forward to making them tonight as usual...if you fish with me, and we catch a nice 17-18" trout from Galveston Bay, its going in the cooler, simple as that! I release bigger fish, bc the 15-20" trout are in my opinion the best eating fish in the gulf.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Just don't cast across the imaginary line and keep a trout North of Red Bluff point, LOL!


 Gotchya!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> My wife is a PHD Scientist who studies the ENTIRE Bay system here. I think I am a little better informed than John Q Public or.... Zeitgeist. I bet you smoke or dip so it might not matter to you. But the most people don't want their kids to have birth defects or put their families through years of suffering because they are taking care of someone with cancer.


I think you are smoking something alright...PHD Scientist...what the hell is that?!? Go drive an Ozarka Water truck into the bay and run a water hose from your house so the sea grass will grow! I have read it all now! Do us a favor and don't reproduce if you are worried about it so much.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> You are cracking me up! Wrong again as I don't smoke or dip. Is there a correlation that if you eat trout from the bay then you take other risks?
> 
> You funny! In the short time you have been on 2Cool we have learned that your wife is a PHD scientist, you are a run producer, you are on a local & nationwide disaster unit.
> 
> Why do you feel the need to pound your chest?


Don't forget, gourmet chef as well!


----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

See if you guys just used my method (consistently getting skunked on trout), you wouldn't have to worry about this stuff! Health and conservation


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

ive been eating them for over 30 years. Done nothing to me yet.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

CAPSIZED said:


> ive been eating them for over 30 years. Done nothing to me yet.


Mutant!


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

I think the last thing the government wants to do is put up signs like that. Leading me to believe it's worse than they let on. What's so difficult about accepting the fact that Galveston Bay is very polluted?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

What's up with all those signs, I'm sure the LLM's got some junk in the water also, but in all my years never seen anything like that posted, anywhere down here...

I caught a barracuda once on the owner of our dealerships offshore chalan, we looked it up in his handy book on the boat, it stated; not safe for consumption due to high levels of mercury or something or other, we ate that sucker and it was tasty, moist white meat, jus fried er' up good!!!


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mmmmmmm, baracuda!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

tomtom83 said:


> Mmmmmmm, baracuda!


It was really good eating, and it was a big sucker got plenty of meat off the filets!


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

'the GOVERNMENT has YOUR best interest in mind when they do things'


Hahaha!....right


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> You are cracking me up! Wrong again as I don't smoke or dip. Is there a correlation that if you eat trout from the bay then you take other risks?
> 
> You funny! In the short time you have been on 2Cool we have learned that your wife is a PHD scientist, you are a run producer, you are on a local & nationwide disaster unit.
> 
> Why do you feel the need to pound your chest?


And we have learned what a poor pathetic little man you are. Every post you make just re-enforces that. Most people grow up and become adults. You are stuck in 5th grade and feel the need to try to put people down for their accomplishments in life. But that's ok. I forgive you and accept that is just the way you were brought up. On here your a big man and that's cool. I hope your online persona works out for you. The rest of us will live in the real world.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> And we have learned what a poor pathetic little man you are. Every post you make just re-enforces that. Most people grow up and become adults. You are stuck in 5th grade and feel the need to try to put people down for their accomplishments in life. But that's ok. I forgive you and accept that is just the way you were brought up. On here your a big man and that's cool. I hope your online persona works out for you. The rest of us will live in the real world.


Matt is actually successful and a very good guy, one of many awesome people I have met, fished with and become friends with since I have been on this forum. The only one that is pathetic is the guy that thinks posting his lifetime achievements will reinforce his opinions on here. To each his own but don't go judging people you don't know and from your post "how they were brought up"....how do you know how he was raised? His father worked at NASA, Matt doesn't drop that on here. I have fished with ol' Charlie, Uncle Super Dave and Matt and they are dang good folks so don't be bad mouthing unless you want to meet up in the Academy parking lot and munch on some concrete! (Just a running joke on here, don't get your wifey's PHD panties in a backlash) Haha
But seriously, play nice.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

MRC, your wife would probly be upset about the way your outing her here. Im sure her employer wouldnt be too happy. You are representing her by proxy, be careful.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

MRC311 said:


> My wife is a PHD Scientist who studies the ENTIRE Bay system here. I think I am a little better informed than John Q Public or.... Zeitgeist. I bet you smoke or dip so it might not matter to you. But the most people don't want their kids to have birth defects or put their families through years of suffering because they are taking care of someone with cancer.


but I stayed at a holiday inn express , and I think it's fine . cut around it and enjoy . oh , I don't use tobacco , drink very , very little . 
guess if you want good clean fish , go to a restaurant or grocery store , huh ?


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

MRC311 said:


> And we have learned what a poor pathetic little man you are. Every post you make just re-enforces that. Most people grow up and become adults. You are stuck in 5th grade and feel the need to try to put people down for their accomplishments in life. But that's ok. I forgive you and accept that is just the way you were brought up. On here your a big man and that's cool. I hope your online persona works out for you. The rest of us will live in the real world.


Your comments were cute and entertaining at first but now your starting to insult my friends.

Like a Ninja!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

jdeleon said:


> Your comments were cute and entertaining at first but now your starting to insult my friends.
> 
> x2
> 
> Sent from that East 5...


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

spec_u-late said:


> 'the GOVERNMENT has YOUR best interest in mind when they do things'
> 
> Hahaha!....right


How do you deduce that from my statement?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

DOGPILE!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

Rambler- read post #40

Wasn't referring to yours


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

MRC311 said:


> I would not eat that fish. To much bad stuff in the waters today. Remember DO NOT EVER FRY fish that are caught in the bay or any other inland body of water connected to the bay! Do not eat the skin and especially DO NOT feed these fish to children or women of child bearing age! The PCB and Dioxin levels are off the chart in the bay area!!! I know we all love to fish and love to eat fish but since the bay can not speak for it's self and we have let commerce pollute our precious bay so badly it is at a state of no return. If this post makes you mad then go talk to your elected officials and complain to them about how bad our water is. I'm just the messenger.


Your post, however hysterical and uninformed, doesn't make me mad. You do!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What smack said Z is a good dude!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't know what this cat mrc311 is trying to accomplish with his posts against Z man. but it is not impressing anyone IMO!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> Don't know what this cat mrc311 is trying to accomplish with his posts against Z man. but it is not impressing anyone IMO!!


He's the epitome of the micro sized "power pole" men screaming "look at me"!!!!!
I for one thought it was glaringly obvious.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^No doubt spurg, this guy is crying out for attention, and I think he's blowing smoke....lol!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^^No doubt spurg, this guy is crying out for attention, and I think he's blowing smoke....lol!!


Not too much smoke though, that would be baaaaddd!


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Matt is actually successful and a very good guy, one of many awesome people I have met, fished with and become friends with since I have been on this forum. The only one that is pathetic is the guy that thinks posting his lifetime achievements will reinforce his opinions on here. To each his own but don't go judging people you don't know and from your post "how they were brought up"....how do you know how he was raised? His father worked at NASA, Matt doesn't drop that on here. I have fished with ol' Charlie, Uncle Super Dave and Matt and they are dang good folks so don't be bad mouthing unless you want to meet up in the Academy parking lot and munch on some concrete! (Just a running joke on here, don't get your wifey's PHD panties in a backlash) Haha
> But seriously, play nice.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


All I was trying to do is inform people and started getting personal attacks. So yea I will push back.

"unless you want to meet up in the Academy parking lot and munch on some concrete!"

And I don't take threats lightly! Anytime you want to test yourself I'm more than ready.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

CHALLENGE!!!! 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

MRC311 said:


> All I was trying to do is inform people and started getting personal attacks. So yea I will push back.
> 
> "unless you want to meet up in the Academy parking lot and munch on some concrete!"
> 
> And I don't take threats lightly! Anytime you want to test yourself I'm more than ready.


He literally just said it was a joke...relax


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

rugger said:


> He literally just said it was a joke...relax


That's not how I play or joke. Or how adults act. That is BS at best.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

MRC311 said:


> That's not how I play or joke. Or how adults act. That is BS at best.


You must be a blast at parties


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

rugger said:


> You must be a blast at parties


I don't joke about fighting at parties or ever! Scrum or party fighting is nothing to joke about.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Post #16--looks like you started calling Z out first, calm down, realize you are in the minority with your opinions. And as far as beating people up, "it's under the bridge at Fat Boys" to us longtime West Bay guys. I would caution you to bring your wife though, she's probably the only person that could save you from your mouth.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

KASH said:


> Post #16--looks like you started calling Z out first, calm down, realize you are in the minority with your opinions. And as far as beating people up, "it's under the bridge at Fat Boys" to us longtime West Bay guys. I would caution you to bring your wife though, she's probably the only person that could save you from your mouth.


OK. Your a big man now. You really got me.... :dance: I was told about this site but y'all have now confirmed it. Good job.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

MRC311 said:


> All I was trying to do is inform people and started getting personal attacks. So yea I will push back.
> 
> "unless you want to meet up in the Academy parking lot and munch on some concrete!"
> 
> And I don't take threats lightly! Anytime you want to test yourself I'm more than ready.


Wow, not even 07:00 and he's already mixing it up with people.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> OK. Your a big man now. You really got me.... :dance: I was told about this site but y'all have now confirmed it. Good job.


Don't let the door hit you in the *** on the way out! Take some of your wife's PHD Scientist money and buy a sense of humor and holla back when you start lightening up Patsy. What did you expect?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

What the?? This is kind of like a vegetarian walking into a steak house.. who comes on a "fishing" forum and starts to argue about the fish being toxic? what a LOoOzer


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

MRC311 said:


> OK. Your a big man now. You really got me.... :dance: I was told about this site but y'all have now confirmed it. Good job.


I was just trying to spare you any more humiliation, can't fix stupid.:headknock


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Alright, alright, everybody just needs to calm down and relax. MRC311, there is an old saying, "You catch more flies with honey than vinegar." 

This all started when you stated that nobody should eat fish from the bay. I simply disagreed with your comment. At that point you accused me of something that I did not do, post #16. Then you posted a link from the Texas Department of State Health Services which lists the consumption restrictions. Again I pointed out that speckled trout are no longer included in these warnings, up to Redbluff Point. You quickly informed us that things are not improving and that this data is incorrect do to political pressure. So essentially you want members to rely on the data you provided but up to a certain point, basically pick what you want to believe. I won't even comment on post #57.

PCBs have been around since the 70's. The majority of the members are aware as there have been restrictions for years. But, non of this really matters. Take advice from Saltwatermaniac, consider the audience. You have not been on the sight for very long and have admitted on previous threads that you would welcome advice as you are new to the area. In the same amount of time, you have accused kayakers that wear waders of being irresponsible. I won't even mention the oil spill thread and the friends that were made there. Then there is the sunken boat thread with the 2 fat adults and the 2 fat kids (I am assuming you don't like fat people).

Take a step back and consider the reaction or how some of your posts may be interpretated. I think you will make more friends, contacts and fishing buddies if you don't come out with guns blazing and firing. :brew:


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Y'all are the ones embarrassing yourselves. Have fun with your nascar, wwe and wife beating. I'll be over here with the adults in the room discussing things that matter. That goes for you too Smackdaddy.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

What a yuppie!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

MRC311 said:


> Y'all are the ones embarrassing yourselves. Have fun with your nascar, wwe and wife beating. I'll be over here with the adults in the room discussing things that matter. That goes for you too Smackdaddy.


I have a PhD in not getting my panties in a wad... You ought to try it sometime there newbie...

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

mrc311 have u fished lately or posted up any pics of fish? By your comments through this entire thread, it's obvious that you don't eat fish from the bay system you fish in.
I guess what I'm getting at is.......are u even a fisherman????


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a PhD in getting paid by the hour to razz guys like you on 2Cool. You like apples?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Zeitgeist,

I do not like fat people. They are lazy and contribute to raising my taxes all because they don't want to take care of themselves. Medical insurance is also up because of these people. As for the rest I really don't care who likes me or not. I am a man who is secure with himself and don't need people stroking my ego to make me feel good. It is all well and good if other people do need that. As for the advisories and people ignoring them, that is just irresponsible. Not caring about the environment has got the bay system in the shape it is in. Small mindedness that there is no problem is the problem. As long as your electricity works when you flip the switch and water runs when you turn the handle there must be no water shortage and electricity problems with TX right??? Wrong. There is not enough water for TX through 2016 and our electricity needs are more than we can provide. Unless we ALL change our way of thinking and doing things then we will all be in serious trouble. Oh ye and eco indicators are everywhere in the bay. In the next 5 years there might not be an open season on fish we all catch. So yea I guess I am the one with the problem. I am just doing everything I can to help TX and the fishery we love.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

MRC311 said:


> Y'all are the ones embarrassing yourselves. Have fun with your nascar, wwe and wife beating. I'll be over here with the adults in the room discussing things that matter. That goes for you too Smackdaddy.


I am guessing the only adults that would sit and listen to you are probably wearing a jacket with the sleeves tied around back, and they are probably saying "this cat is crazy".:bounce:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Good grief, MRC311. The Asperger kid rides again! You make some good points, but your delivery could use a tune up.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good points to all, carry on brothers!


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

jesco said:


> Good grief, MRC311. The Asperger kid rides again! You make some good points, but your delivery could use a tune up.


Hey, come on now. Don't drag Aspies into this. The dude clearly lacks the focused expertise and rapid self education we are known for. Don't confuse obvious trolling for a legitimate lack of empathy.

Let's all give him some room to breathe. After all, his dad can totally beat up our dads.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

johndoughy said:


> Hey, come on now. Don't drag Aspies into this. The dude clearly lacks the focused expertise and rapid self education we are known for. Don't confuse obvious trolling for a legitimate lack of empathy.
> 
> Let's all give him some room to breathe. After all, his dad can totally beat up our dads.


Actually if you are wondering my "Dad" owns a large Law Firm. I boxed golden gloves and was cruiser weight champ 2 years running, so I don't need anyone to fight for me. And for the yuppie comment. Son I grew up on a ranch and rode bulls and rode bareback horses for 12 years in TRCA and PRCA and still team rope. I am and have been more country than the dime store cowboys in Houston. Anytime you want to go do some real ranch work or match me Heading or Heeling just say the word and bring a rope. I have a few horses you can ride. 5th Gen Texan buddy! :texasflag


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

MRC311 said:


> Actually if you are wondering my "Dad" owns a large Law Firm. I boxed golden gloves and was cruiser weight champ 2 years running, so I don't need anyone to fight for me. And for the yuppie comment. Son I grew up on a ranch and rode bulls and rode bareback horses for 12 years in TRCA and PRCA and still team rope. I am and have been more country than the dime store cowboys in Houston. Anytime you want to go do some real ranch work or match me Heading or Heeling just say the word and bring a rope. I have a few horses you can ride. 5th Gen Texan buddy! :texasflag


You have been baited man. And you are now guthooked.
Chill out dude. You came across wrong to many on here when you started bashing and making baseless assumption about Zeitgeist when his opinion didn't align with yours.
You don't have to post your accomplishments and such for most of these guys to "like" you. Most will listen, and joke with you, in return if you just post in a less socially awkward fashion. 
You come across wrong, man. That's it. I'm sure you might be a great guy, but you're not proving that with the continuation of this bullchit debate. 
Most, if not all, here are well aware of the consumption advisaries in place. Just give it a rest, and let the other grown men live with their decisions regarding fish consumption.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

MRC you might as well of walked into a Marlboro convention and tried to tell me people there that smoking is bad for their health. 

You should take your "boxing/cowboy/super hero/know it all opinion" self and go somewhere else. All u have done on here is started unnecessary arguments.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

zthomas18 said:


> MRC you might as well of walked into a Marlboro convention and tried to tell me people there that smoking is bad for their health.
> 
> You should take your "boxing/cowboy/super hero/know it all opinion" self and go somewhere else. All u have done on here is started unnecessary arguments.


That's a lot of wisdom from a young man.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've asked myself after posting many times: "was that really necessary?"
More times than not, it wasn't. 
Hopefully, cooler, more developed heads will prevail here.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

kenny said:


> That's a lot of wisdom from a young man.


What? Wisdom?
We must be gleaning our definitions from different sources.
A good analogy in the first paragraph? Yes..kind of.
Wisdom, in the second? I think not.
Like I said earlier, cooler heads in this situation could lead to more insight and knowledge being added to this forum through a new member. 
Why try to run someone off because they're a bit overly ambitious and zealous?
Learn to take the bad with the good.
And yes, I asked myself, and felt this post necessary.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

spec_u-late said:


> 'the GOVERNMENT has YOUR best interest in mind when they do things'
> 
> Hahaha!....right


We're here from the government and we're here to help- the biggest lie ever.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My money is on the "know-it-all loser"! LMAO


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> What? Wisdom?
> We must be gleaning our definitions from different sources.
> A good analogy in the first paragraph? Yes..kind of.
> Wisdom, in the second? I think not.
> ...


I agree. Everyone needs cooler heads. But when your boy MRC won't let something go and keeps bringing up his "accolades and accomplishments" and his super lawyer daddy it gets old.

I read this site all day everyday and it used to be full of informative posts and reports that made me a better angler. Now it's full of cry babies and people begging for attention. Every stupid *** argument y'all have on here we lose one more veteran that can't take reading this pointless garbage any more. I'm to a point that I am almost embarrassed to say I get on this website.

Thanks Kenny


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

zthomas18 said:


> I agree. Everyone needs cooler heads. But when your boy MRC won't let something go and keeps bringing up his "accolades and accomplishments" and his super lawyer daddy it gets old.
> 
> I read this site all day everyday and it used to be full of informative posts and reports that made me a better angler. Now it's full of cry babies and people begging for attention. Every stupid *** argument y'all have on here we lose one more veteran that can't take reading this pointless garbage any more. I'm to a point that I am almost embarrassed to say I get on this website.
> 
> Thanks Kenny


Back up a second there friend. He's not my boy. I definitely don't agree with the way he acted towards folks that are normally kind hearted and helpful on here.
I agree about the tone he exudes as well. But, maybe, just maybe, a different approach might change that.
As to the point about embarrassment about this site, I've always been embarrassed to day I'm a member of an internet forum. All of my friends are east texas ******** and look at me like w t f when I say I read or heard a tip or what not on an internet forum. Now though, a few are members and we talk quite a bit about different methods and rigging the techniques we learn here.
Like I said, I've been known to show my *** here from time to time, I would hope my contributions outweigh my detractions though. Keep calm gentlemen.


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

So, how was the fish TomTom83?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TxRedman said:


> So, how was the fish TomTom83?


Lord help me but here goes, it was specs. They suck anyway as table fare.
Although, I'm a little worried he didn't make it since we haven't heard from him in a few days


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Back up a second there friend. He's not my boy. I definitely don't agree with the way he acted towards folks that are normally kind hearted and helpful on here.
> I agree about the tone he exudes as well. But, maybe, just maybe, a different approach might change that.
> As to the point about embarrassment about this site, I've always been embarrassed to day I'm a member of an internet forum. All of my friends are east texas ******** and look at me like w t f when I say I read or heard a tip or what not on an internet forum. Now though, a few are members and we talk quite a bit about different methods and rigging the techniques we learn here.
> Like I said, I've been known to show my *** here from time to time, I would hope my contributions outweigh my detractions though. Keep calm gentlemen.


It's all good spurge. Hope to meet you on the water someday.

MRC I hope to meet you on the water someday as well. Hopefully you can fish like you can talk. If you can then it should be a hell of a day. I'll string my fish and even invite you to my fish fry afterwards.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I'm not dead. Yet. The dog ate the white chunk and half of my Heath bar blizzard. He's still kicking too. I guess all the pcb's and oil in the fish will eventually catch up with me. I'll try to check in from time to time with updates as my organs begin to shut down.


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

tomtom83 said:


> Well I'm not dead. Yet. The dog ate the white chunk and half of my Heath bar blizzard. He's still kicking too. I guess all the pcb's and oil in the fish will eventually catch up with me. I'll try to check in from time to time with updates as my organs begin to shut down.


Good to hear it. Perhaps the Blizzard created an artificial coating around the unknown white substance and protected you and your pooch from harm.. Quite possibly you have discovered the secret cure all.. Ice cream with candy solves most of my problems, at least for a while


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Im gonna have some fried speckled trout today when I wake up after a long 12 hour shift,from team ropping some catalyst bed reactors and riding my wild ezgo golf cart.I always dreamed of being a cowboy.Chemical cowboy will just have to do.


----------

